# Amazing aquascaping FT



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Check it out  beautiful http://reefbuilders.com/2014/01/16/creamed-aquascaping-department/


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Stunning .....


----------



## Yann (Feb 16, 2013)

zoapaly said:


> Stunning .....


You can view the rest of the 2013 and previous year entries here:
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/

The top 27 in the IAPLC can also be found in the above link.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Yah, some of the freshwater aquascapes destroy reef options. The biggest challenge we have is that a reef aquascape to look like outdoor/nature would look very cartoony and unnatural.... yet with the freshwater plant/wood options it looks like a slice of heaven


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I totally agree, I think its tough to really create a realistic aquascape of a natural environment that catches the eye of the general population with a reef scape. But to a reefer, it would be night and day from a good scape compared to a amazing scape.


----------

